# Migraine ..



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyones DP / DR is associated with migraines?

With my on set of puberty, I would get AWFUL Migraines (Hemiplegic migraine?) at 'that time of the month'. I would just stare off in to the distance. Patches would be missing in my vision, the whole left side of my body would go numb (even my tounge!) and I would throw up all over the place and be unable to speak properly. Not nice!

I think I only had a few.

I know Migraines are thought to be effected by serotonin and hormonal changes. My DR has more chance of flaring up at 'that time of the month'.

If anyone does know anything about this, would irregulatities show up on a EEG?

Ta.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Nope... I don't have em... sorry you do.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

I've had episodic migraines in the past, but not in years (knock on wood). I had an MRI and was 'fine'. I don't know it specifically relates to DP, or if it does. I lean toward believing it has more to do with the anxiety component than anything else.


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

To have a mirgraine you have to have a neurological disturbance to start with, right? The type of one i used to get, and my mum, they say is rare. Hmm ...


----------



## weeirish1 (Dec 3, 2006)

i just went to the opticians the other day because i was having problems with my vision. It was sort of like if you took a bit of static from the t.v and put it in the side of my sight, then it would get bigger and completely cover my eyes. So anyways he said i was having 'pseudo' migranes which basically means that i get all the symptoms of a migrane without actually getting a sore head lol.... i dont think this has much to do with my dp/dr though.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've actually read somewhere that migraine and dp may be connected in some way.. My psychiatrist asked me if I had migraine and if I'd experienced hallucinations 
when falling asleep/waking up. I've had both. She didn't really say anything else, I just got the feeling that this is somewhat connected.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

I get migraines around that time of the month and it makes my DP worse. I think there is a connection because my OCD, migraines and anxiety levels are through the roof when I'm due.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

:idea: The migraines could be connected to depression.


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

I had bad migraines when I was young. Could be a connection?


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

But I also did a hole bunch of other things that fucked me up... so I dunno.


----------



## nytesprite (Dec 3, 2005)

I've had migraines since I was about 12 years old. My "monthly friend" started visiting about a year later. I get the complete aura, starting with visual disturbance (like snow on a TV, as described earlier), then half of my body goes numb and I can't think or talk straight, then finally I get the headache. They've been worse at times than others, and I've always prayed I'd outgrow it. Alas, no such luck thus far. It's been 16 years. My first experience with DP/DR was in 2003, a full ten years after I started getting the migraines. I've had an MRI, which was normal. I've also had a number of reproductive issues. Since I started having a cycle, it has never, ever been regular. The only way it comes on a schedule is if I'm on birth control pills. As a result, I've been on them off and on since I was 15. My migraines are more likely to come during or immediately before or after my cycle, and I've noticed that each episode of DP and anxiety comes within a week or two of having a migraine. My last migraine was a week ago, and... well, here I am. I don't know what the correlation is, but I'm positive that somehow, they're related. My thoughts get so jumbled and frightening when this is going on that I'm scared that I'm going to "snap" and just go completely crazy one of these days. I don't have any children, but I'd like to someday, and one of my biggest fears (silly as it may sound) is that as bad as my hormones already are, I'll have some kind of crazy postpartum depression or psychosis. Considering all the different factors, I have no idea who I should go to for help about this. A psychiatrist? A gynecologist? A neurologist? An expert in any one of those fields wouldn't necessarily know much about the others, so I'm feeling kind of stuck. I'd definitely like to hear from anyone else who's had a similar experience to mine.

Oh, and weeirish... I think what you're describing is called an ocular migraine. Of course, even an expert on migraines will tell you that the disease (migraine is considered a neurological disease) is very much a mystery. The headache is merely the most common symptom of it, but it is possible to have one or several migraine symptoms without the headache itself. I think what's widely agreed upon is that migraine is caused by an imbalance of chemicals in the brain. I think it's entirely possible that the same imbalance that's causing your migraine is causing the DP/DR as well. Just something to think about...


----------



## Harleystreet (Jan 9, 2010)

it is really painful.

Harely Street Psychotherapist


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Its been a while since my original post above, since its still semi active I thought I might give a bit of an update.

I seems more likely, these days - my derealization is prolonged aura with out infraction. I would have almost constant derealization, and then I would get 'attacks' on top of them.

I was put on Sandomigran and with in about a week, I had amazing results. Even though there is no way of confirming it, it seems HIGHLY likely my derealization and other symptoms are basically of migraine origin, although I have never had a headache associated with it.

Since my original post, I have been medicated and my symptoms have been controlled really well. Although the weight gain and constant sleepyness have been yucky side effects of the meds - after 10 years of suffering, I was finally functioning well.

I have actually just weened off my meds last week as we are hoping to start a family soon. So far, the symptoms haven't returned. Fingers crossed it stays that way.

To those who are suffering from derealization / depersonalization for what seems like no good reason ... Migraine defiantly might be something to look in to, in particular if you have a history or family history of common migraines. Even though this may have just been the case with me and not with everyone, it is food for thought.

I have found this web site REALLY interesting .... Migraine Aura Web Site


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

hello guys,

i have something for you to read

http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn.2475.html

in this article, the authors deal with the question why Migraine is affected by light
and why this stresses the sufferers out, for example even blind people stay in the dark when they have an attack
so we must have senses for light which we don't recognize 
many of us say that DP/DR gets worse due to the lightning

i must admit that i did not read the article, because it's in Englisch of course
but it was too long for me hahaha 
maybe you like it. 
*kisses to all*


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Over-cast days REALLY set me off.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I started getting migranes when i was in high school..My vision would mess up and my fingers would go numb sometimes my mouth and after that a pounding migrane for hours and hours...I now believe that dp and migranes are linked in someway...but so is anxiety and depression to migranes...I read somewhere that 33% of people with dp suffered from severe migranes at some point in there life...


----------



## willamtarker (Jun 14, 2010)

Migraine is caused by vasodilatation that causes the release of chemicals from nerve fibers that coil around the large arteries of the brain. A migraine is a very painful type of headache and no one yet knows whether treating and preventing migraine attacks can do anything to affect people's risk of cardiovascular problems.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Some people say that migraines are because of the amount of serotonin in the brain.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

I had the same problem when I was younger, then the migraines disappeared for a few years. They started up again at the same time my DP did. My EEG did show slow wave abnormalities in the left hemisphere, but it was never explained to me what that meant exactly. I don't have any other mental issues besides the migraines, DP and depression, so it must be due to one of them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Migraine really very much painful.I am suffering last 2 years.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Interesting. I too suffer from migraines. Very bad when I was younger.


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

nytesprite said:


> I've had migraines since I was about 12 years old. My "monthly friend" started visiting about a year later. I get the complete aura, starting with visual disturbance (like snow on a TV, as described earlier), then half of my body goes numb and I can't think or talk straight, then finally I get the headache. They've been worse at times than others, and I've always prayed I'd outgrow it. Alas, no such luck thus far. It's been 16 years. My first experience with DP/DR was in 2003, a full ten years after I started getting the migraines. I've had an MRI, which was normal. I've also had a number of reproductive issues. Since I started having a cycle, it has never, ever been regular. The only way it comes on a schedule is if I'm on birth control pills. As a result, I've been on them off and on since I was 15. My migraines are more likely to come during or immediately before or after my cycle, and I've noticed that each episode of DP and anxiety comes within a week or two of having a migraine. My last migraine was a week ago, and... well, here I am. I don't know what the correlation is, but I'm positive that somehow, they're related. My thoughts get so jumbled and frightening when this is going on that I'm scared that I'm going to "snap" and just go completely crazy one of these days. I don't have any children, but I'd like to someday, and one of my biggest fears (silly as it may sound) is that as bad as my hormones already are, I'll have some kind of crazy postpartum depression or psychosis. Considering all the different factors, I have no idea who I should go to for help about this. A psychiatrist? A gynecologist? A neurologist? An expert in any one of those fields wouldn't necessarily know much about the others, so I'm feeling kind of stuck. I'd definitely like to hear from anyone else who's had a similar experience to mine.
> 
> Oh, and weeirish... I think what you're describing is called an ocular migraine. Of course, even an expert on migraines will tell you that the disease (migraine is considered a neurological disease) is very much a mystery. The headache is merely the most common symptom of it, but it is possible to have one or several migraine symptoms without the headache itself. I think what's widely agreed upon is that migraine is caused by an imbalance of chemicals in the brain. I think it's entirely possible that the same imbalance that's causing your migraine is causing the DP/DR as well. Just something to think about...


Have you ever had an EEG to check for seizures? It sure sounds like you could be dealing with partial seizures. I would see a neurologist about that. I also have major problems with my hormones. I've found doctors to be very unhelpful with this. The best help I've gotten for it is through acupuncture and also a naturopath doctor who did saliva hormone testing and discovered my progesterone was low. There are herbs you can take to help with that and other hormone problems.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

One of the first posts i put on here was about the relation of DP to migraine, so well done for creating a discussion much more productive than mine!

I too bagan suffering 'ocular migraines', repetitively (every two to three days to be exact) until I could hardly walk and was put on preventitive medication pitzotifen 1.5mg a night.

My DR came on after my 2nd migraine and has been more friggin terrifying than losing half my vision while drivng through a 4 lane carrigeway in the city centre!

The neurologist I saw told me the DP (or as he calls it 'Alice in Wonderland' Syndrome) is a symptom of the migraine and should have gone by now.. (6 months) and yes ive heard migraine and depression is something to do with a drop in the levels of seretonin in the brain.

I belive however that its is not the migraine which is causing the DP, but that whatever is causing the DP is acctually causing the migraine!


----------



## Dominique- (Oct 27, 2010)

nytesprite said:


> I've had migraines since I was about 12 years old. My "monthly friend" started visiting about a year later. I get the complete aura, starting with visual disturbance (like snow on a TV, as described earlier), then half of my body goes numb and I can't think or talk straight, then finally I get the headache. They've been worse at times than others, and I've always prayed I'd outgrow it. Alas, no such luck thus far. It's been 16 years. My first experience with DP/DR was in 2003, a full ten years after I started getting the migraines. I've had an MRI, which was normal. I've also had a number of reproductive issues. Since I started having a cycle, it has never, ever been regular. The only way it comes on a schedule is if I'm on birth control pills. As a result, I've been on them off and on since I was 15. My migraines are more likely to come during or immediately before or after my cycle, and I've noticed that each episode of DP and anxiety comes within a week or two of having a migraine. My last migraine was a week ago, and... well, here I am. I don't know what the correlation is, but I'm positive that somehow, they're related. My thoughts get so jumbled and frightening when this is going on that I'm scared that I'm going to "snap" and just go completely crazy one of these days. I don't have any children, but I'd like to someday, and one of my biggest fears (silly as it may sound) is that as bad as my hormones already are, I'll have some kind of crazy postpartum depression or psychosis. Considering all the different factors, I have no idea who I should go to for help about this. A psychiatrist? A gynecologist? A neurologist? An expert in any one of those fields wouldn't necessarily know much about the others, so I'm feeling kind of stuck. I'd definitely like to hear from anyone else who's had a similar experience to mine.
> 
> Oh, and weeirish... I think what you're describing is called an ocular migraine. Of course, even an expert on migraines will tell you that the disease (migraine is considered a neurological disease) is very much a mystery. The headache is merely the most common symptom of it, but it is possible to have one or several migraine symptoms without the headache itself. I think what's widely agreed upon is that migraine is caused by an imbalance of chemicals in the brain. I think it's entirely possible that the same imbalance that's causing your migraine is causing the DP/DR as well. Just something to think about...


I guess you wrote this almost a year ago but I recently joined the site and I have a very similar situation. Migraines with aura, weird PMS (currently on Yaz for it to try to help with the weird combos of hormonal crap), and, of course, DP. I've wondered in the past whether there's a working connection between the neurological aspects of the migraine and the experience of DP. I definitely get more DP when I'm PMSing and I get migraines directly surrounding that time like you. I also get very jumbled and sometimes I can predict the migraine even before the aura because I'll start vaguely slurring words and feeling mixed up with numbers and stuff even a full day before the migraine begins. I kind of think the realizations of the neurological symptoms might make you more attuned to your body and therefore make DP more likely/strong due to the concentration on the existential weirdnesses?


----------

